# Renting in Dubai



## Pete Louchran (Jun 16, 2018)

Hi All

I will be moving to Dubai in the next few weeks. My new employer has been great and they have organised a one bed self contained apartment in the Al Barsha 1 area.

I requested this area as it is where I used to stay when I did contract work in Dubai a few years ago.

I was looking to get a 1 bed apartment for around 6000 AED per month. The apartment I've got booked for the first month is 7500 AED. 

My questions is, am i better off just staying in the place that I've got for the first month, or would I be better off getting my own place?

My thinking is that once I add DEWA, commission etc. I'd be better off in the place I start with. No DEWA, Fee WiFi, Cleaning Service.

Anyway, any word's of advice would be gratefully accepted

Regards


Peter


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Pete Louchran said:


> Hi All
> 
> I will be moving to Dubai in the next few weeks. My new employer has been great and they have organised a one bed self contained apartment in the Al Barsha 1 area.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Welcome to the forum
It certainly might be better to stay in the same place until you have completed your probation and get confirmed by your employer.
You might be able to negotiate a better price, if you let them know you intend staying longer.
Certainly better than committing to an annual rental contract - until you know how good your job is and whether your employer treats you properly and pays you on time!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Pete Louchran (Jun 16, 2018)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Welcome to the forum
> It certainly might be better to stay in the same place until you have completed your probation and get confirmed by your employer.
> You might be able to negotiate a better price, if you let them know you intend staying longer.
> ...


Hi Steve

Thanks for that, not something I had considered but good advice

Also gives me time to put a little cash away 

Cheers
Pete


----------



## Kushagra23 (Jun 19, 2018)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Welcome to the forum
> It certainly might be better to stay in the same place until you have completed your probation and get confirmed by your employer.
> You might be able to negotiate a better price, if you let them know you intend staying longer.
> ...


I totally agree with you Steve. I hope the new laws will further decrease the rents.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Kushagra23 said:


> I totally agree with you Steve. I hope the new laws will further decrease the rents.


What new laws?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Pete Louchran said:


> I'd be better off in the place I start with. No DEWA, Fee WiFi, Cleaning Service.


I think you will find they arent free but you are paying for them at inflated prices buried in the bill.

Nothing here is free.


----------

